# number 2



## jenstacey (Apr 16, 2007)

hello,
    i had my first cycle of ivf in 2002 which was successful, have a 4 year old son. I have just come off my second 2ww of ivf with a bfp!! its early days but miracles do happen  twice.


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi JenStacey,

Congratulations on your BFP!!!  Well done.  Why don't you join us on the Another Miracles Thread, there's quite a few of us pregnant again, some of us cycling and some of us in between needing some support from everyone else.

Julie


----------



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations hun

Great to hear you are pg second time around.  Hope you have great pregnancy

Keri xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Congratulations 

xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Congratulations on your pregnancy second time around.  That's wonderful news!  As Julz said, we'd love to have you join the another miracle thread.


----------

